# Hingeback vs. Cherry Head



## alysciaingram (Jun 5, 2013)

I've been doing some research on the next type of tort breed I would like and I can't seem to make up my mind on which I would prefer between Hingeback or a Cherry head. If someone could give their own opinions on drawbacks/advantages of owning one or the other, that would be great. I know eventually it will come down to which ever I decide, but I'd like to get some feed back on the matter. I'm doing my homework on both with care sheets and hunting and pecking about the forum but if anyone wants to chime in, please do. 

By the way this is the complete opposite of what I did with my first tortoise; she was an impulse buy for sure. My "oops" baby in a way.


----------



## jeffstort (Jun 5, 2013)

I haven't owned either of them but I like the hingebacks she'll and also like the cherryheads colors


----------



## tortadise (Jun 5, 2013)

I have both. Lots of them. I will say hinge backs are more work than red foots. They can be very easy once established and over the initial hurdle of acclimating. 99% of the hinge backs offered are wild caught and take some different techniques of getting well off. Of your up for the challenge and prepared go for it. Red foots are also a very personable tortoise. They are rather easy. Depending on which hinge back your interested in the red foots are similar care as the forest hongebacks. Just less light, more protein and cooler temperatures.


----------



## wellington (Jun 5, 2013)

I can't really help either, except yesterday I reposted a CL ad that has two hingebacks for rehoming in Flint MI for 30 and 40 dollars.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 5, 2013)

O' .... this is an easy one ! ..... GOOOOOOO REDS!


----------



## bigred (Jun 5, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> O' .... this is an easy one ! ..... GOOOOOOO REDS!



I would have to agree


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 5, 2013)

*Hingeback!!*

First off, what type of hingeback are you thinking? Between the two I really do prefer the hingebacks. They are much more people oriented and much more interesting of an animal. I do not find them in any way harder to care for then my redfoot/cherryheads. It is nice to have all that personality in a smaller body, especially when it comes to creating housing for them. While they don't have a lot of color on their legs and heads like the redfoot/cherryheads, they do have some, plus they have a subtle beauty much like a fine grain wood in their shell colors/patterns. Then there is the fact that so many folks have redfoot/cherryheads, don't you want something special and unique? Something that allows you to be part of the foundation for learning the proper needs and wants of these species. Think of the redfoot/cherryheads like Honda cars, while the hingeback is the Jaguar brand.


----------



## bigred (Jun 5, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> *Hingeback!!*
> 
> First off, what type of hingeback are you thinking? Between the two I really do prefer the hingebacks. They are much more people oriented and much more interesting of an animal. I do not find them in any way harder to care for then my redfoot/cherryheads. It is nice to have all that personality in a smaller body, especially when it comes to creating housing for them. While they don't have a lot of color on their legs and heads like the redfoot/cherryheads, they do have some, plus they have a subtle beauty much like a fine grain wood in their shell colors/patterns. Then there is the fact that so many folks have redfoot/cherryheads, don't you want something special and unique? Something that allows you to be part of the foundation for learning the proper needs and wants of these species. Think of the redfoot/cherryheads like Honda cars, while the hingeback is the Jaguar brand.



WOW you would make a great saleswoman


----------



## wellington (Jun 5, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing. Wow, putting it on thick, good job


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 5, 2013)

wellington said:


> I can't really help either, except yesterday I reposted a CL ad that has two hingebacks for rehoming in Flint MI for 30 and 40 dollars.



Sadly price is why so many folks are getting them. 




bigred said:


> WOW you would make a great saleswoman



   Thanks, but they are just something I believe in heart and soul. There is just something magical about hingebacks to me.


----------



## Benjamin (Jun 5, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> *Hingeback!!*
> 
> First off, what type of hingeback are you thinking? Between the two I really do prefer the hingebacks. They are much more people oriented and much more interesting of an animal. I do not find them in any way harder to care for then my redfoot/cherryheads. It is nice to have all that personality in a smaller body, especially when it comes to creating housing for them. While they don't have a lot of color on their legs and heads like the redfoot/cherryheads, they do have some, plus they have a subtle beauty much like a fine grain wood in their shell colors/patterns. Then there is the fact that so many folks have redfoot/cherryheads, don't you want something special and unique? Something that allows you to be part of the foundation for learning the proper needs and wants of these species. Think of the redfoot/cherryheads like Honda cars, while the hingeback is the Jaguar brand.


Good comparison, but I understand a Jaguar is mor effort and $ to keep I would say redfoot, I have kept both species for along time.


----------



## mike taylor (Jun 5, 2013)

Red footed tortoises are awesome!!!!! 

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## alysciaingram (Jun 5, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> *Hingeback!!*
> 
> First off, what type of hingeback are you thinking? Between the two I really do prefer the hingebacks. They are much more people oriented and much more interesting of an animal. I do not find them in any way harder to care for then my redfoot/cherryheads. It is nice to have all that personality in a smaller body, especially when it comes to creating housing for them. While they don't have a lot of color on their legs and heads like the redfoot/cherryheads, they do have some, plus they have a subtle beauty much like a fine grain wood in their shell colors/patterns. Then there is the fact that so many folks have redfoot/cherryheads, don't you want something special and unique? Something that allows you to be part of the foundation for learning the proper needs and wants of these species. Think of the redfoot/cherryheads like Honda cars, while the hingeback is the Jaguar brand.



People like you are exactly why I posted this  

I am torn between the Homes, Serrated, and Forest Hingebacks. They are all so appealing, and in my honest opinion more beautiful than the Cherry Heads. However, after reading so many stories about how great Cherry heads are, I am interested in seeing this for myself. There's got to be a reason why so many darn people love the little guys! I will probably end up with both eventually, but I'm leaning more towards our hinged friends at the moment.

Anyone have an idea which would, or provenly does, thrive better in central florida? This would greatly impact my decision. I don't want to be irresponsible and introduce it into a very humid and hot environment when it clearly does not thrive in it.

Thanks for the replies also everyone!


----------



## Millerlite (Jun 5, 2013)

Fl is good for either species, shoot fl is good for almost all species. Hinge backs are very unique and cool IMO


----------



## AustinASU (Jun 5, 2013)

I'd make sure to get CB no matter what  I love both, but i do have to say hinge backs are exceptional animals. What sort of habitat do you plan to provide?


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 6, 2013)

alysciaingram said:


> I am torn between the Homes, Serrated, and Forest Hingebacks. They are all so appealing, and in my honest opinion more beautiful than the Cherry Heads. However, after reading so many stories about how great Cherry heads are, I am interested in seeing this for myself. There's got to be a reason why so many darn people love the little guys! I will probably end up with both eventually, but I'm leaning more towards our hinged friends at the moment.
> 
> Anyone have an idea which would, or provenly does, thrive better in central florida? This would greatly impact my decision. I don't want to be irresponsible and introduce it into a very humid and hot environment when it clearly does not thrive in it.
> 
> Thanks for the replies also everyone!



So your thinking either Homes or Erosa then, which have grown to be my two most favorite. 

From reading what your writing, though I think the hingeback is much the better animal, I think you should go with the Cherryhead. Hingebacks are great animals, but you do need a certain "mind set" for lack of a better word. I think you need to start with the cherry and then move up to the "higher class"  tortoise. If you go hingeback and then cherry, I think it would be unfair to the cherryhead and they really are great tortoises in their own right. They might even be a shade bit better for you in Florida.


----------



## cdmay (Jun 7, 2013)

Both are wonderful tortoises and I agree with Jacqui in that the hingebacks have a subtle, yet undeniable beauty.
But when it comes to choosing which species to obtain and keep I lean towards the cherry-heads for most keepers. There are several reasons but the biggest is that they are commonly bred in captivity and most of the individual cherryheads offered for sale are either captive bred or long term captives. Also for most keepers cherry-heads are going to be more trouble free.
The recent influx of imported hingebacks is both a good and bad thing to me. I'm glad that some reasonably healthy animals are now getting into the hands of competant keepers and the likelyhood of more being captive bred is a great thing. On the other hand, the influx of imports also means that a good percentage will die because of poor care, lack of experience or knowledge from the keeper and the simple fact that imported hingebacks as a rule have higher mortality rates.


----------

